# JPD. Chief Engneer



## Offshore Engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

Are there any members who were apprentices of RH Green & Silley Weir of the Royal Albert Docks.London E16 still in white overalls. Would like to make contact.

JPD Ch/Eng (still in white overalls)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *JPD* and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## George Rollinson (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a Silley's apprentice but close. I served my time with the London Graving Dock across the way in the KG5. Finshed there in 1975 and went to sea in 1976. Still here and serving as Chief Engineer.

George Rollinson


----------

